# Urdu : -aat plurals with indian words



## Cilquiestsuens

Hello,

The -aat plurals are commonly used in PK with Arabic and Farsi words.

*khusoosiyaat ; shakhsiyaat ; haadsaat (-s- = -th-); taghayyuraat*, etc, etc...

It has become so common that it is also used with 'desi' 'indian'-origin words....

*KhanDaraat *(=ruins) is a common example.

*Janglaat* (= as in the shu'bah-e janglaat), is another one, but this one maybe more ambiguous because apart from being a pure desi word, jangal is also Farsi...

Do you know other words like these two ?


----------



## panjabigator

Are you restricting this query to words that have a terminal long alif sound?  I can think of a couple with a short alif: <thakavaT> and<bhagaavaT>.

Probably not what you were asking.


----------



## lcfatima

I don't think short alif qualifies, that is a different morpheme at the end, and is native.


----------



## BP.

No PG the words you mention are never pluralized by suffixing an _aat_. (bhagaavaT is a new word for me, can you translate it please).

The _aat_ suffix seems to be one of the most popular methods of making plurals. But I find it difficult to put a finger to what form th singular form has to be in order to qualify for an _aat_. Some of these singulars end in the Arabic silent t but not all.

Also, we seem to get from _maSaala_ to _maSaala*j*aat!_


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

BelligerentPacifist said:


> No PG the words you mention are never pluralized by suffixing an _aat_. (bhagaavaT is a new word for me, can you translate it please).
> 
> The _aat_ suffix seems to be one of the most popular methods of making plurals. But I find it difficult to put a finger to what form th singular form has to be in order to qualify for an _aat_. Some of these singulars end in the Arabic silent t but not all.
> 
> Also, we seem to get from _maSaala_ to _maSaala*j*aat!_


 
Yes, indeed, masaalajaat, I didn't think of this one.... Although I think it would qualify for my other thread on jaat plurals....


----------



## Illuminatus

If gator meant bagaavat = mutiny, it ends in a dental t. 

Also, I don't think it is plural.


----------



## Qureshpor

Here is a good one for you, my dear sir...

bohtaat (or is it bahutaat!)


----------



## UrduMedium

Similar treatment happens to some English borrowed words also while making plurals: as in _mimbaraan _(members)


----------



## Qureshpor

UrduMedium said:


> Similar treatment happens to some English borrowed words also while making plurals: as in _mimbaraan _(members)



But where is the "-aat" ?


----------



## marrish

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Hello,
> 
> The -aat plurals are commonly used in PK with Arabic and Farsi words.
> 
> *khusoosiyaat ; shakhsiyaat ; haadsaat (-s- = -th-); taghayyuraat*, etc, etc...
> 
> It has become so common that it is also used with 'desi' 'indian'-origin words....
> 
> *KhanDaraat *(=ruins) is a common example.
> 
> *Janglaat* (= as in the shu'bah-e janglaat), is another one, but this one maybe more ambiguous because apart from being a pure desi word, jangal is also Farsi...
> 
> Do you know other words like these two ?


Maybe you have come across another one which is even more interesting because of the presence of the medial infix -j-

*thaanajaat* (police stations)

I hope you like it!


----------



## marrish

Cilquiestsuens said:


> Yes, indeed, masaalajaat, I didn't think of this one.... Although I think it would qualify for my other thread on jaat plurals....


Sorry I did not notice, if the thread on -jaat exists then the above message would belong there.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Maybe you have come across another one which is even more interesting because of the presence of the medial infix -j-
> 
> *thaanajaat* (police stations)
> 
> I hope you like it!



But is your find better than "buhtaat", marrish SaaHib? OK then, here is one more on your pattern. 

Thekah-jaat (contracts)!!


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> But is your find better than "buhtaat", marrish SaaHib? OK then, here is one more on your pattern.
> 
> Thekah-jaat (contracts)!!


This one is also used indeed, thank you for this, but I agree that nothing is better than buhtaat!


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> This one is also used indeed, thank you for this, but I agree that nothing is better than buhtaat!


And if you were working in a bank, you would be dealing with customers' "khaatah-jaat"!


----------



## marrish

I haven't come across it before, maybe because my banking ignorance!


----------



## Qureshpor

UrduMedium said:


> Similar treatment happens to some English borrowed words also while making plurals: as in _mimbaraan _(members)


OK UrduMedium SaaHib, you will like this one.

کام کی کثرت سے گھبرایا تو اُس کے ذہن میں
کروٹیں لینے لگی ہیں شاعری کی مُمکِنات
اِک ذرا سی میز پر ہیں فائلوں کے چار ڈھیر
فاعلاتن، فاعلاتن، فاعلاتن، فاعلات

kaam kii kasrat se ghabraayaa to us ke zihn meN
karvaTeN lene lagii haiN shaa3irii kii mumkinaat
ik zaraa sii mez par haiN *faa'iloN* ke chaar Dher
faa3ilaatun,faa3ilaatun,faa3ilaatun, *faa3ilaat!
*
Anwar Mas'ud


----------



## UrduMedium

QURESHPOR said:


> OK UrduMedium SaaHib, you will like this one.
> 
> کام کی کثرت سے گھبرایا تو اُس کے ذہن میں
> کروٹیں لینے لگی ہیں شاعری کی مُمکِنات
> اِک ذرا سی میز پر ہیں فائلوں کے چار ڈھیر
> فاعلاتن، فاعلاتن، فاعلاتن، فاعلات
> 
> kaam kii kasrat se ghabraayaa to us ke zihn meN
> karvaTeN lene lagii haiN shaa3irii kii mumkinaat
> ik zaraa sii mez par haiN *faa'iloN* ke chaar Dher
> faa3ilaatun,faa3ilaatun,faa3ilaatun, *faa3ilaat!
> *
> Anwar Mas'ud



Thanks. Anwar Masood is very funny. I had the privilege of listening to him live about a year ago. It was a riot!

BTW, I consider words like _mimbaraan _(Urduized plurals of borrowed word) a positive development.


----------



## UrduMedium

Just yesterday I heard from someone the word _programaat _(programs), as in ... Society ne is mahiine ka'ii _programaat _ka intizaam kiyaa hai ...


----------



## greatbear

The tendency of adding -aat to English words for adding plurals is very frequent and strong in Deccani Urdu, in particular.


----------



## marrish

I've just come across شُعبۂ سماجیات *shu3bah-e-samaajiyyaat* for the Department of Sociology.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> I've just come across شُعبۂ سماجیات *shu3bah-e-samaajiyyaat* for the Faculty of Sociology.



Unless I am missing something marrish SaaHib, the OP was interested in -aat added to Indic words. (I know the title says indian words; perhaps the moderators could amend it). This sort of word formation is common with Arabic words (e.g.Iqbaaliyaat..Iqbal Stidies).


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> Unless I am missing something marrish SaaHib, the OP was interested in -aat added to Indic words. (I know the title says indian words; perhaps the moderators could amend it). This sort of word formation is common with Arabic words (e.g.Iqbaaliyaat..Iqbal Studies).


Yes, I agree that this was the scope of the OP. 

samaajii + -aat


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Yes, I agree that this was the scope of the OP.
> 
> samaajii + -aat


I did miss something!


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> I did miss something!


I started wondering where did I fail...


----------



## UrduMedium

How about ilekTraaniyaat (electronics)? Yes, not Indic. But I thought still interesting here.


----------



## marrish

UrduMedium said:


> How about ilekTraaniyaat (electronics)? Yes, not Indic. But I thought still interesting here.


Yes, very interesting. It appears that the suffix -aat is pretty productive in Urdu.


----------



## tonyspeed

This thread is entitled "Urdu" but is anyone aware of such -aat ending plurals that are used in Hindi as well other than jazbaat and haalaat?


----------



## Qureshpor

tonyspeed said:


> This thread is entitled "Urdu" but is anyone aware of such -aat ending plurals that are used in Hindi as well other than jazbaat and haalaat?


I think Hindi speakers can best answer this question.


----------

